# Beast From the East 23/5



## iLB (21 Mar 2015)

Anybody else eyeing this up? I've not done a 600. Yet.


----------



## zigzag (19 May 2015)

i'll be there Andy, will catch up about stuff


----------



## iLB (20 May 2015)

iLB said:


> Anybody else eyeing this up? I've not done a 600. Yet.



Sadly I am not having the time off as planned


----------

